# Kiesel Vader: Purple Quilt Burst Vs. California Purple Burst



## DarkCide (Aug 6, 2016)

Which do you prefer, the regular purple quilt burst or the California burst?

Purple Burst:







California Burst:


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 6, 2016)

cali burst all the way


----------



## narad (Aug 6, 2016)

Top one is way classier looking and gives the top less of that veneer look. Bottom is more...Kiesel.


----------



## You (Aug 6, 2016)

Both, I say.


----------



## blacai (Aug 6, 2016)

The should send me both so I can decide.


----------



## Shredasaurus (Aug 6, 2016)

California Burst really pops


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 6, 2016)

The top one looks nice with better lighting I'm sure, but the bottom one will look nicer in most situations so I'll give it to the Cali.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Aug 6, 2016)

Keep in mind the top one is going to be very dark, while it looks great. Cali for me.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Aug 6, 2016)

Cali burst, because black bursts from certain high-end guitar companies, often look $200 cheap.


----------



## Axayacatl (Aug 6, 2016)

narad said:


> Top one is way classier looking and gives the top less of that veneer look. Bottom is more...Kiesel.



I'm with you, happens with me with boobs all the time, they look so amazing I think they can't be real... But we all know the bottom guitar has a proper top and it's popping... Certainly you enjoy both?!?!


----------



## bzhan1 (Aug 6, 2016)

top

Some of kiesel's bright bursts look tacky imo


----------



## eggy in a bready (Aug 6, 2016)

they're both pretty hideous, imo


----------



## narad (Aug 6, 2016)

Axayacatl said:


> I'm with you, happens with me with boobs all the time, they look so amazing I think they can't be real... But we all know the bottom guitar has a proper top and it's popping... Certainly you enjoy both?!?!



Ha. Both are good, but even when you have proper top and you do a really high contrast double stain it doesn't move in the light, looks more like an Ibanez Premium line. Oddly enough I've even seen some PRS private stocks that sort of get this effect.

While we're at it:


----------



## feraledge (Aug 6, 2016)

Caliburst in theory, purple burst in practice. 
I just don't think Kiesel pulls color fades off that great. Black fades they do fine though.


----------



## Wildebeest (Aug 6, 2016)

California burst


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 6, 2016)

Purpleburst. Always was a fan of darker bursts. Also looks much better in narad's picture.

But if they're gonna do black hardware, it should have black pickups. Chrome hardware if they're gonna keep the white pickups.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 6, 2016)

The pic that Narad posted is one of those infamously touched up photos isn't it? I love the dark quilt, but the cali burst is gorgeous too. I'd prefer the cali, but wouldn't dream of turning the regular one down either.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 6, 2016)

Pretty sure they're both heavily touched up. OP's seem to have some instagram filtering on it as well.


----------



## narad (Aug 6, 2016)

Señor Voorhees;4627314 said:


> The pic that Narad posted is one of those infamously touched up photos isn't it? I love the dark quilt, but the cali burst is gorgeous too. I'd prefer the cali, but wouldn't dream of turning the regular one down either.



As far as I can tell I've never seen an official Kiesel photo (like the OP's and the one I posted) for a gloss trans finish that ever looked that close to a guy's NGD pictures. Since we're comparing two Kiesels I guess it cancels out.


----------



## DarkCide (Aug 6, 2016)

So the pics I posted are heavily airbrushed? If I order one of these it will look quite different from the pic?


----------



## narad (Aug 6, 2016)

I would just treat them as "best case" scenarios. If you take a photo in dim light with a high shutter speed you can probably get close to the photo I posted without any editing. Maybe the contrast or saturation's been a bit tweaked? I would hope no airbrushing and I would be reluctant to believe they have the time for that.

It's perhaps just a bit disingenuous to use the absolute best image of these on their web site as advertisement, but hey, none of Misha's guitars look as nice as his photos so it's not like heavy postprocessing is anything new to this site. I wouldn't get worked up about it -- they can still wind up looking nice:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Pbmelht5yE


----------



## gujukal (Aug 7, 2016)

Second one, doubt it look that nice in person though


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 7, 2016)

Remember that in Kiesel's official photos they massively boost the colour saturation of the images.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 7, 2016)

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAA3Cg/NHBFBUbQZUI/s800-Ic42/IMG_2375.JPG
cali burst usually looks pretty good.


----------



## DarkCide (Aug 7, 2016)

Notice the California burst I posted has a deeper burst than standard. Which means Kiesel cannot offer the 10 day return.

You guys know who owns these guitars?

I'd like to reach out to them.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Aug 7, 2016)

Purple burst is really dark and it needs lots of light to pop. But it is classier imho. Like a dark purple velvet. Cali burst one looks more like a toy to me.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 7, 2016)

narad said:


> As far as I can tell I've never seen an official Kiesel photo (like the OP's and the one I posted) for a gloss trans finish that ever looked that close to a guy's NGD pictures. Since we're comparing two Kiesels I guess it cancels out.



The cali burst is inherently more bright though, so the colors naturally pop more. The purple-black bursts are always super dark so it's harder to make them stand out in photos. The photo in OP is a little closer to how they look irl, but eh one you posted almost looks like it was done entirely in photoshop. Like one of those "guitar builder" things people like to play with.

Honestly, I like them dark though so the standard burst is definitely appealing to me. Perhaps I just own too many color-to-black bursts over quilt for me to be as amused by it as I am the cali burst, which just looks unique. I also like the larger wavy quilt in the cali burst more than the really tight thing waves in the standard burst. 

Both would look way more "3D" in person I'd be willing to bet though.


----------



## narad (Aug 7, 2016)

Eh, I've never seen any purple burst Carvin/Kiesels in person, and very few in person in general, but some photos from around the net from owners...






























They don't seem too off base to me.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 7, 2016)

I've owned two of the original purple finishes from Carvin way back in the day, and they are WAY dark in person, FWIW. Most of those pics posted have a good deal of light hitting them, but in person they won't appear anywhere near that bright.


----------



## feraledge (Aug 7, 2016)

DarkCide said:


> Notice the California burst I posted has a deeper burst than standard. Which means Kiesel cannot offer the 10 day return.
> 
> You guys know who owns these guitars?
> 
> I'd like to reach out to them.



If your choice is a standard option or a opt50 option with Kiesel, I would always advise standard option.


----------



## mike1033 (Aug 7, 2016)

Purple for sure.


----------



## The 1 (Aug 7, 2016)

I prefer the purple burst personally. Though in the op, i think the cali burst photo looks better, but I do like the purpleburst singlecuts posted above.


----------



## dhgrind (Aug 8, 2016)

Do an inverse cali burst


----------



## Shask (Aug 8, 2016)

Personally, I like the purple better. I like darker guitars that dont stand out. That Cali Burst is too loud and blingy.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 8, 2016)

narad said:


> Eh, I've never seen any purple burst Carvin/Kiesels in person, and very few in person in general, but some photos from around the net from owners...
> 
> They don't seem too off base to me.



Yeah, all of those look more akin to the ones in the OP, which was more or less my point. The ones that they upload to their "guitar gallery" are always heavily modified to bring out the colors. 

Having said that, all the guitars you posted are gorgeous. That first single cut is giving me some major gas for a purple burst CS carved top. Perhaps next tax season.


----------



## tedtan (Aug 9, 2016)

Go for whichever you prefer - I don't have any input here.

I would like to point out, however, that the purple burst guitar has one too many strings (8) and the Cali burst has one too few strings (6).


----------



## hodorcore (Aug 10, 2016)

i'd go with the purple burst


----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 14, 2016)

Make sure it's known how thick you want the burst. You may or may not have noticed that their bursts are thinner the past month or so. They've changed their standard burst to be quite thin. (not my thing, but I will say that some folks complained about their heavy-handed bursts previously). Just ask the salesperson and have example photos ready to help explain what you are desiring.


----------



## DarkCide (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks for the ideas.

I went ahead with the deep purple quilt.


----------



## DarkCide (Sep 17, 2016)

I chose the standard black back of neck gloss.

Considering switching to satin back of neck.

Suggestions?


----------



## xzyryabx (Sep 17, 2016)

Real men go with satin


----------



## DarkCide (Sep 29, 2016)

Switched the back of neck to satin!


----------



## DarkCide (Oct 14, 2016)

What color Kiesel logo would you go for for the purple quilt with the dark burst? Black logo ? White logo?





images


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 14, 2016)

DarkCide said:


> What color Kiesel logo would you go for for the purple quilt with the dark burst? Black logo ? White logo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you want the logo to pop or do you want to pretend it doesn't exist? because then white for the former and black for the latter


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 16, 2016)

Silver or abalone.


----------



## laxu (Oct 17, 2016)

DarkCide said:


> What color Kiesel logo would you go for for the purple quilt with the dark burst? Black logo ? White logo?



You could ask if Kiesel would be willing to do no logo at all.


----------



## DarkCide (Oct 17, 2016)

laxu said:


> You could ask if Kiesel would be willing to do no logo at all.



I did. The logo delete option is an extra $500!


----------



## laxu (Oct 17, 2016)

DarkCide said:


> I did. The logo delete option is an extra !



In that case I would go with a black logo just out of spite.


----------



## DarkCide (Oct 17, 2016)

laxu said:


> In that case I would go with a black logo just out of spite.



That's what I did. Their $500 charge to not add a logo on the body is like punishment to the customer.


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 17, 2016)

*mod edit: Please refrain from posting about your products, if you need to respond to somebody do it by PM. Thanks!*


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm surprised people are even salty about this. I specifically picked a black logo on my VM8 and you really won't notice it unless you're playing the guitar or picking it up to play it. It's such a minor thing to bitch about imo.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Oct 18, 2016)

Meh... $500 is fine, imo. The fact that you can even have a guitar made without any branding on it at all is out of the ordinary, and they want to make sure that EVERY person with a spare couple bucks doesn't opt out of the logo. 

It'd be like trying to buy a corvette or ferarri without ANY logos or branding on it. I think it's interesting that it's an option at all, though honestly it feels like it'd make more sense to just refuse it altogether instead of price gouging to ensure most don't do it.


----------



## xzyryabx (Oct 18, 2016)

So to sum up:
1) Darkcide doesn't mind having the logo on the guitar, he just doesn't want it to be ON THE FRIGGIN TOP which he may have paid a premium for. No two ways about it, even in black font, it ruins the aesthetic, and this guy obviously values the aesthetic otherwise he wouldn't paying extra for a figured top and a burst. He probably wouldn't have minded the logo on the headstock.
2) Kiesel threw the ball back in his court with the following in mind: we say we have a custom shop, it's not a full custom shop, but you can customize to a certain extent as long as it doesn't require any massive manufacturing deviations from the base models. We are a brand and we want to advertise wherever we can. We don't want to say no to this guy, and we definitely don't want to accept to do the logo on the back; so let's give him an offer he CAN refuse....then it's on him.

Douchebags. You guys are such douchebags. Why the hell not just put the damn logo on the back?!! 

You may lose a sale on this, and are building bad PR. And for what?! To not set a precedent that the logo can be moved to the back? How many ppl would want this? And IF a lot of ppl do want to do this in the future, maybe that tells you something about the damn positioning of the logo. 

Wouldn't surprise me if the build comes out like crap b/c of this thread.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 19, 2016)

JFC you guys are unreasonable


----------



## DarkCide (Oct 19, 2016)

Just to clarify more, I have nothing against the Carvin/Kiesel name, in fact, all my computers and laptops, including workstations at work have a Kiesel windows wallpaper. I grew up as a kid pre internet days skimming through Carvin catalogs yearning for one.


----------



## Rawkmann (Oct 19, 2016)

DarkCide said:


> I did. The logo delete option is an extra $500!



IMO, I think it would look better for them to just say "nah, sorry, we want at least SOME branding on the guitar". Asking an exorbitant amount to simply not have the logo seems like a shameless cash grab.


----------



## zeropoint (Oct 20, 2016)

Rawkmann said:


> IMO, I think it would look better for them to just say "nah, sorry, we want at least SOME branding on the guitar". Asking an exorbitant amount to simply not have the logo seems like a shameless cash grab.



You can build a ....ing Porsche in the online configurator and do a badge delete under exterior options for $0. Because the shape is distinctive enough to stand on its own.

The fact that they charge for this option is hilarious.


----------

